# Weekly competition 2009-31



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R U R2 F2 U F U2 R2 U' 
*2. *R2 U F' R' F R F' R2 U' 
*3. *U2 F' U' R2 F' R F' R2 F' 
*4. *R2 F2 U' R' F R2 
*5. *R' F2 U' F2 U2 F' R F R2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 D R' F D' U' B2 D' B' F' R' F R' 
*2. *R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D' R' D B' D U L2 F' U' L' 
*3. *U2 L2 D' F2 D2 U F2 L2 U' R U' L' B' U B2 D L F' D' F' D 
*4. *R2 U L2 B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U' L F D' B D2 B U' R U' L' R2 
*5. *D B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 R' B D' L2 R B R' D2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' Uw' Fw2 L' Uw' Fw' D L2 Uw2 U2 R B Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw Uw2 B2 Fw' D' Rw2 R2 F Rw U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' L U' R2 D' U2 F L2 B Rw' B Uw' B'
*2. *L B D Uw' Rw' U2 R' D Uw U Rw' Fw2 F' D L2 B2 Fw F2 L' D' Rw F' D Fw Uw U2 Rw' D2 L U' F' Rw R2 F' L' Uw B Uw L2 D
*3. *Uw' F2 L Rw' Fw' L' Uw' R' F2 L' F2 R' Fw' L2 B' U2 B' Rw Uw L' R B Fw2 D' Rw' Fw R D2 L2 U' R D B2 L2 B' F Rw' F2 Uw' F2
*4. *Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw' L2 Rw Fw' Rw F2 Rw D' L Rw' F' L U L2 Uw2 Fw F Rw B2 Fw2 U2 Fw D' Uw' U' F D2 F2 Rw Uw' Rw2 B2 F L' R F2 L
*5. *B' D' Uw' F' D Uw' Rw' D2 Uw R2 Fw2 F' D' Uw R' Fw' F' Rw' Fw2 F L' R2 F2 Uw' L2 D B2 Fw2 F R' Uw' F' R Fw' L Fw2 U2 L' Rw2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 Fw2 Lw Dw' Uw2 Lw F' L Dw' Fw2 Uw' B Rw R2 Fw' Lw' B2 Uw' U2 L' Rw Fw R2 Fw D Bw2 L2 Lw' R F Dw U2 Fw Dw2 U F R D Dw2 L' D' L R Dw' U Lw B2 Uw2 Lw R' Bw' Rw2 B F' Lw' U Lw D B' Lw'
*2. *Uw2 U L' Dw' R' Uw Fw2 L' Uw' Lw2 Rw' Dw B2 L' Bw' R2 F D2 F2 L' Rw Uw' U Bw' Fw' Lw Dw Bw2 U' F2 Dw L Dw Lw' F D' Dw2 Rw' B' Bw Fw R Dw2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 R2 B' R D2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 B' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 U2
*3. *B2 Uw Lw' Uw B Bw' Fw' L Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw' Bw' Fw Uw F Dw' Uw' Lw2 B' U' B' Dw Uw F' Uw' L D' Uw' Rw2 R2 D' Bw' Fw2 R' Uw R B Lw2 R Dw' L' R' D2 L Dw' Rw R2 D2 Uw U2 R2 Bw' Fw' D2 U2 R2 U2 R Bw
*4. *B Lw D2 Uw Lw B' F2 L2 Bw' F D Dw' Lw' R' Uw2 Bw2 R2 U2 R' D2 F Lw2 Fw2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw R' Bw2 Fw2 F Rw' D2 U2 Fw D U R' Dw2 Lw B' Rw' R' Bw2 Fw' L' D' Uw' B' D' U' Rw F2 D L2 Bw D L2 F2 U'
*5. *B Bw' L B' Fw2 L' R2 U' Fw F' Lw2 B2 Bw Dw2 U L' Rw2 R Bw L B' Lw Bw' Fw2 F2 Rw Fw' F2 U2 Rw2 U Fw Lw Uw2 Fw D Uw2 Fw' Uw F' L2 R B Bw' Lw' R2 Uw Lw B' R2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' L Fw Dw' Bw2 L U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U' 3F2 2R2 2U 3R R D 3U R' 3F' 2D B' 2L' 3F 2F' U2 3R2 D' 2L D' 2D 2U 2F 3U' F' 3R' 2U2 R' 3F D 2L 3F' 2U B' 2F' 3U' 3R2 D2 2D2 3R D2 2U' 2R 2D' 3R' 2F' D F2 2D2 U2 2R' 2B' F2 2U' U 2B' 2D 3U' 3R R U 2B2 3F2 D' 2D 2B' 3U2 L' U' L2 D' R' 3U L' B2 3R' F' D' B2 2B
*2. *2B' U2 3F' R' B' D 2D 3U U B 2R2 2F' D2 2D B' 2B2 F' 2L D B' D2 2U2 3F' 2D 3R' 3F2 2L2 3F' 2F2 2R 3F U2 2F2 2R2 R2 F' 3R' F2 U F' 2U 2B' 3F 2F L' 2L 2D 3F' 2D2 2L 2U' B' L2 B2 3U2 2F' 3U' R2 D' 2D2 U 2F' 3R 2R 2B2 3F 2F L2 2B' F R D2 3F2 R2 2B D2 2B' 2L 2U 2R
*3. *3U2 2U2 2R' 2U2 2B 2D 3U' U L D2 3U U2 2R' R D 2D2 U' 2F2 R2 3F2 2F2 3U' 3F 2F 2R F2 3R' 2D L R 2D2 F' 2D2 2U' 2B 2L B' 2L 2R 3U' 2U 3F 2U B 2B2 F' D' 2U2 2F' 3U' 2R F 2R' U2 2B' 2R2 B 3F F2 D 2D' U 2L' B 3U' R2 2B F' 2D2 F2 D2 2B 2L' R' B2 2B 2F2 L2 3R 2R'
*4. *3U 3R2 R 3F' L' 2L' B2 2D2 3U' 2B2 R' U F 2L2 2D2 3R2 R B 2F' F2 2L B' U 2R' D' 2B D2 L2 R2 2U 2B F 2R' 2B2 F 2R' U F2 2U U 3F2 R B 2B2 3F U 2R2 R2 2B D2 2D 2R U2 2F2 2D 2L 3R2 3U 2B R2 B' 2F' F 2U2 U' 2R B' 3U2 F' 2U 2L' F D2 2D2 F2 2U' U' B R' U
*5. *3F 2F' 2L 3R 3F 2D2 U F2 3R' R' 2F2 2R R 3F' 2L' 2R 3F R 2F' L' 2U2 U B2 3F 2U2 L' 3F' 2F2 3R 3U 2R 3U' 3R2 B2 2B 3U' 3F2 F' 2L D2 3U' 2L' 3R2 R' 2U' 2R R 2B 3U' 2U' B F 3R2 2B D' 3F2 2F 2U2 2R2 U' 2L B F 2U2 3F2 3R2 2R2 B2 3U' B' D 2L' 2D' 2L' R2 D2 F2 L' R 2D

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F2 D2 3R 3D2 2L2 3L2 2R' F 3D' 2R 2U' 2F L 2L 3D2 2R 2B' L' 3L 3R' 3D 3L 3U 2U 3B 2F' 3L2 3B' L D' L2 2L' 3R 3F' F2 3D' L' D 3D2 2U 3F2 F' 3U2 U 2R B' 3R 2U' 2R' R2 2B2 3F' 2U' L2 2L2 3L U 3B 2U' 3L 2D' 3U' U 3B' D F2 L2 3D F2 3R 3B2 L 2B' 2D 3R2 3D 3U' 2R' 2B2 3F' 2D 3F D' 2L2 3L' 3B' 3F 3L B 2B' 2F2 F2 3U2 U' 2B2 3B' 2L' 2D' 2F' 3U2
*2. *3D' 2U 2L2 R D2 3U2 L' 3D' 2R 2F2 L' 3D2 2F' R2 F' D2 2L' D2 2D' 3U' U 3L' 3D2 3U2 U 3L' F 2L' 2R' 3F' D 3F' 2U B 2U' B2 2L2 2R' 2D2 3D 2U U' L' 3B2 3L' 3U' 2B2 3F' F 3R F L2 2L 3R2 2R 3F2 D 3L 2D' 2U2 U 3R' D 3D L' 3F2 3D2 2L 3B2 3R 2R2 F' D 2D 3R R2 2B 3B2 F2 R2 3F 2F2 L 3F2 3U' B U 3L' 2R F2 2U' U2 3F2 2U F2 3D2 B2 2R2 R 2U'
*3. *2F' L 2L2 D2 F 2U2 L 2R 2D' 3R2 3F 2U' B' F 3R 2F 3L2 3D' 3U 2L 2F2 2R' D' 2D 3D' 3U 2U U B' 2B 2F' 3L' 2F' 3L2 B2 2D U' 2R' B2 2L2 3L 3R2 3D 2U2 2B 2F R' 3U2 2B' 3F' U 2F2 L 3R 3B' 3L2 2R2 3U 2B' L2 3B2 R' 3B2 2F2 2U' 2B2 L 2L U' 3F2 F' 2U2 B2 3B F' 2D2 2B' L2 R D2 B 2D 2U' 2R' 3B F L2 2D2 3F2 3L' 3R2 D' 3U' 3F' D2 3D R 3D2 3L' 2B'
*4. *3D2 2R2 2U2 L' 3D L' 2L2 2D 3D2 U2 2B 3F 3U' 2U2 U' F2 U' 3L 2R D2 2D' 2F2 2R' 3D2 2R' 2U' 3B 2U' 3R' B2 3D2 3B2 3F L' 3L' R' 2B' 3F2 L 2U' L 3L' 3R R' 2F2 D' 3U' 2L 3L2 F' D2 3U2 2L' 3R2 2R D' 3D2 U 2R' U R' 2B' 3B' D2 2L U' 3B 2F2 3R' D 3B' 3F' L' D 2F L 3B' 2F2 2L R' F 3U2 B 2R' B 3F' L 2F 3D2 3F L' 3L2 2R 2F2 3D' 2R2 3B' 2R2 R' 3B'
*5. *3F' 3U2 R2 2B 2L' 2R 3F' L2 2L 2R2 2B2 R F' 3U' F' 3R2 3U F 2D' 3U L 2L2 F' 3D 3U2 R D2 3L F L2 2D2 3U 2F2 D2 2D 2L2 R B R 3F L 3F 3R' B 3B 3D 2L' 2D2 L 3U2 2F 2L 3D' 2U 3B 3D 3L2 3R' 3B2 3L 3D' 2L' 2F2 F D 2R2 D 3U' 3B2 2U B' 2B' 3F 2F' 3U B U F' 2L2 D 2B2 3U2 U L 2L' U 2L' D2 2L D' 3B 2R 3U2 F' D 3L' D2 3U 2U' 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R F R2 F2 U2 R' U' R' 
*2. *U F' R' F2 U F2 U' R' 
*3. *R' F2 R F' U' F2 R U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 F' R2 F D B2 R U R2 B R' 
*2. *B2 D' F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' R' U B L R' F2 R' U 
*3. *B2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B L B2 U2 L2 F L' B D F 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Rw B D2 Uw Rw R2 B2 D U' Fw D Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw' L Uw2 F Rw D' Uw' Rw' B2 F' L' Rw' R' F2 U' Rw' R Uw U L2 Rw' U2 F' L' U
*2. *D' L2 Rw' R' Fw2 F2 Rw2 D' B Rw2 B Rw U L F' U2 Rw R B2 Fw2 Uw2 L B2 L Rw' Uw L Rw F2 D' U F2 Rw2 B' R' F L2 D' R B
*3. *Fw2 Rw2 B Fw2 U L D2 Fw' D2 Fw F' U2 Fw D' F2 L B2 Fw' Uw2 U' F' D' Fw' U' Rw D2 F' R' D2 Uw Rw2 F2 U L Fw2 L' D Uw' U' L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R' F D' U2 L2 Fw' F' L2 Lw D Dw' U2 Fw2 D F2 D' Uw2 Bw U' Lw2 Bw F' Rw' Bw' L' D Dw Rw R D2 B' Lw' Rw' R' B' Bw D2 Rw' R' Dw Uw L' Lw' Rw' Uw' F' D U2 Lw2 Dw Uw' Bw U2 Lw Rw2 R' D2 Dw2 Uw2
*2. *B2 Bw2 R Bw L R2 B' Lw D' Dw Uw U Fw L Uw Rw2 B2 Lw R B2 Rw F' Rw F2 D2 Bw U Rw2 U2 L' Lw2 Rw B Rw' Bw' Lw Rw2 D2 Fw D' Dw Uw2 U L' Bw2 Lw Fw D' U B' Dw' Lw U' Bw' F2 R F2 Rw2 D Dw'
*3. *Rw Dw B2 D2 Rw' R Dw2 Uw Bw2 Rw' D Dw' Uw' U' Rw' Bw Rw' F2 R2 Fw' D2 Dw2 R' Dw' R' B' R' D' Bw2 Fw2 L D Bw D' U2 Rw' F2 L B Uw' Lw' B Uw' F2 D' Bw R' Uw' U2 Bw2 D2 B' Fw' D2 Dw2 Uw Lw Fw2 L R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B' U' B2 L F2 R2 D' R B' L U2 
*2. *L2 U F2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' U' F L' R' F' L D2 F2 D2 L2 B D' U' 
*3. *B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' D' L2 R' F2 U2 F' R U2 B 
*4. *R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' L F' D2 L' B2 F' D2 U L' R 
*5. *D F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U B2 R2 D R D' R' B' R2 D B D L' U 
*6. *D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B' F L' B L U R2 U F' D' L2 R' 
*7. *D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' F' L' B L' B2 L D' F L' D 
*8. *L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 B' D' R D L D B' R' U2 B' 
*9. *D2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F L2 F D L' D' B' R' F2 D U' 
*10. *F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 L2 D F L' U' L2 R' B2 R2 B' L D 
*11. *B2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 R' U2 F U2 B' D2 F' L R F' U' 
*12. *L2 F2 L2 D F2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R' B' F L' F2 U' F' 
*13. *B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 L B D U L2 U' R U' F 
*14. *U' L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B' L D' U F' D2 F R' U2 F2 
*15. *D2 R2 U B2 D L2 U2 L2 U R2 B U' R2 U' L' D' F2 L2 F U R2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F L' D' B' F2 D2 B L2 R' F2 U' 
*2. *R2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 F' D R U' R2 D L D' R2 
*3. *D F2 D F2 L2 R2 D F2 U L2 R' F U' F2 L2 U' F2 L' F2 R F2 
*4. *U' R2 U' R2 U B2 U F2 D2 B2 F' R2 B2 L D F2 R D' L' U 
*5. *F2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 U' R U2 F L D' R D' U' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 L' B' F2 R' U2 F D' R D R2 D' 
*2. *L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U L F D F2 R B' F2 R' B 
*3. *D' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D R2 U L2 U F' U2 R' U' L' U' B' D U2 
*4. *L2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 B' R' F2 R' U' B F2 D' U' 
*5. *L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D' U R' D2 L' U2 F R2 D' F' D' B' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' U' L2 D' B' F2 D' R' F' D 
*2. *L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B U2 F D L' U' B' F L' B 
*3. *L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' L U B F' U2 R D2 L2 U R2 
*4. *B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 L' B' D2 U' F R2 U L B' U2 
*5. *L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D2 B' D2 U' L' R D' L2 U2 B2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 R2 U R2 D U B2 D' L2 D' R2 B' U' R2 D' R2 F' D R D' U' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R F' U F2 U' R U' R 
*3. *U' B2 R2 U B2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L' U2 B' R B2 D' U L F' 
*4. *Uw' Fw R Fw' Rw B F L2 Fw2 Uw' L2 F' Uw B2 F' U' F L' Rw' D' U2 F' Rw Uw' Fw2 F D Uw' U2 B Rw F2 L2 D R2 B2 L' Rw' R' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R2 F R F2 U R2 U2 
*3. *D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D' R' F L' R' B' F' U' 
*4. *Rw' Uw' Fw R2 U' Fw U2 L2 Fw' U' F2 Rw R U' Fw R D Fw' L D' Uw2 Rw2 U2 L' R2 Fw' Uw L' Rw2 B D Uw B Rw B2 F' L R' F2 Uw2
*5. *F2 Rw Fw Dw R Dw Rw' Bw Fw' D2 U' Lw B Bw Dw2 B' D2 U L' Dw Bw Fw' Uw' Fw2 Lw Rw B' D2 B Uw2 F Uw2 Fw L' Lw' Bw' Dw2 L2 D2 B' F' D Bw Dw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw U2 Rw2 B Bw' Fw F2 U' Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 U' B' Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=2 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' L' B L' R L R' U L R L U' L' R' L' U' R L' u' l' 
*2. *L U' R' U R' L' R' U R U R' U L' B u r l' b 
*3. *L U' R' U B L B' L R U' R L l b' 
*4. *R' U' L' R L' U L' U L' U' L R B u' r 
*5. *L B' L R B L R' L' U L R U' R' U L u' l b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (-3,-2) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,1) (0,5) (0,3) (0,3) (3,2) (1,1) (0,1) (0,2) (2,0) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,5)
*2. *(0,0) (3,3) (3,4) (6,0) (2,2) (4,2) (6,0) (6,2) (6,4) (2,4) (0,4) (-2,2) (0,4) (-1,4) (-3,0) (0,2) (0,0)
*3. *(0,5) (0,-2) (3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,1) (5,5) (-5,1) (2,1) (-4,0) (3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (3,3) (0,4) (-1,2) (3,0)
*4. *(-3,-1) (0,4) (3,3) (-5,0) (2,2) (-2,1) (-1,5) (6,0) (0,5) (0,2) (2,4) (4,4) (0,4) (4,2) (6,2) (0,2)
*5. *(0,6) (0,3) (1,0) (6,4) (2,2) (0,2) (-2,4) (-4,0) (-2,3) (6,0) (-3,4) (2,0) (6,4) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (-4,1)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 30, 2009)

*2x2:* (4.62), 10.84, 6.03, (DNF), 6.14 = 7.67
_*cries*_

*3x3: *16.91, (16.61), (23.05), 18.67, 21.88 = 19.15
_hm... bit worse than average._

*4x4:* 1:31.34, (1:27.25), (1:49.62), 1:41.80, 1:35.45 = 1:36.20
_Baaaad_

*pyra:* 9.20, 12.36, 17.08, (8.76), (28.81) = 12.88
_Good._

*3x3 oh:* 1:03.74, (35.94), 48.74, (DNF), 44.50 = 52.33
_Super amazing single!! PB of course!  Only MGLS case I know xD_

*Square-1:* 5:07.54, 4:10.20, (2:38.72), 5:56.00, (DNF) = 5:04.58
_Still don't know the Parity alg._

*5x5:* 2:43.64, (3:00.18), 2:15.82, 2:37.28, (2:12.90) = 2:32.25 
_WOWOWOWOWOW!!! Last is single PB (PLL Skip), Centers were 32s :O I will get sub-2 singles soon _


----------



## Faz (Jul 30, 2009)

*2x2:* 5.62, 3.54, (6.78), (2.67), 4.14 = *4.43*
All over the place.
*3x3:* 13.92, 11.70, 12.01, 14.76, 11.95 = *12.63*
Blah.
*4x4:*55.09, 52.27, (48.81), (58.89), 52.95 = *53.44*
Bleh.
*5x5:* 1:34.89, 1:39.30, (1:25.62), (1:39.38), 1:31.58 = *1:35.26*
Horrible, just horrible
*6x6:* 3:18.05, (3:09.38), 3:19.45, (3:41.86), 3:14.70 = *3:17.40*
Mm, nice!
*7x7:* (6:08.80), (5:22.31), 5:52.38, 5:27.94, 5:51.40 = *5:43.91*
The last one should have been sub 5:30, but I had many pops during 3x3.
*2-4: 1:08.40*

*2-5: 2:51.93*
Decent.
*2x2BLD: *16.72, 14.47, 28.53 = *14.47*
Good.
*Magic:* 1.38, (3.66), 2.19, (1.28), 1.47 = *1.68*
Meh, nice single.
*OH:* (19.83), 27.41, 23.89, 23.75, (29.83) = *25.02*
OH stands for One-Handed
*Sq-1:* 28.75, 35.72, (20.14), 27.58, (42.58) = *30.68*
All had parity except the 20.
*Megaminx:* (1:57.98), (1:28.38), 1:29.40, 1:36.52, 1:36.27 = *1:34.06*
Meh, don't do this much anymore.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2009)

*2x2*
7.81,4.99,7.25,4.00,10.70
avg *6.68*
I mess up the base in my last solve....

*3x3*
22.24,20.82,25.44,21.52,21.13
avg *21.63*

*4x4*
1:26.57,1:29.69,1:23.57,1:21.48,DNF
avg *1:26.61*
Forgot P parity in last solve

*2+3+4*
*1:53.51*

*Magic*
0.91,3.96,0.93,0.93,0.94
avg *0.93*
My best average


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: B2 U R B R' B' D' R D' U2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 D' F U' F' D R' U B' U' B2 (*25*)   

Scramble: L2 R2 U R2 D U B2 D' L2 D' R2 B' U' R2 D' R2 F' D R D' U'

Inverse scramble: U D R' D' F R2 D R2 U B R2 D L2 D B2 U' D' R2 U' R2 L2

1x2x3: B2 U B U' R D' F (7/7)
Opposite 1x2x3: U F' D F2 D F2 (6/13)
F2L: U L2 U2 D R' D U' (6/19)
LL: U B R B' R' U' B2 (6/25)

Inverse solution: B2 U B U' R D' F U F' D F2 D F2 U L2 U2 D R' D B R B' R' U' B2 (25)

Found in 17 minutes!  Had a whole lot of other nice starts, this is one pretty scramble 

----------

29-move solution (using inverse scramble):
1x2x3: B2 U B U' R D' F (7/7)
Opposite 1x2x3: U F' U L2 U B2 (6/13)
F2L: R' U R2 U' B' R B R' (8/21)
LL: D B2 D' B' D B' D' B2 (8/29)

Nice skeletons (using inverse scramble):
1x2x3: B2 U B U' R D' F (7/7)
Triple x-cross: U F' U L2 U2 R U' (7/14)
Either: All but 2 corners and 2 edges: D' R D R' B (5/19)
Or: All but 3 corners and 3 edges: B' R' B R B2 (5/19)


----------



## Edam (Jul 30, 2009)

*2x2 -* (57.82), 23.16, 30.28, (9.89), 12.32 = *21.92 *
nice and consistent 
*3x3* - 23.11, 20.50, (DNF), (17.11), 21.78 = *21.80*
very average. 
*4x4* - 2:18.11, 2:18.09, (2:19.43), (1:54.83), 2:17.36 = *2:17.85*
the 3rd solve should have been easily around 1:30.xx but I messed up the 3x3 part something awful, and double parity. 
*5x5 *- (3:32.28), 2:55.69, 3:03.59, 3:08.16, (2:54.30) = *3:02.48*
*7x7* - (11:09.90), (11:31.08), DNS DNS DNS 
I've apparently forgotten how to solve a 7x7.. first sup9:30.xx in ages.. gave up after the first 2. 

*3x3oh* - 1:00.55, (1:05.08), (59.19), 1:01.19, 1:03.21 = *1:01.65*
*magic* - 1.06, 1.06, (1.61), 1.08, (0.97) =* 1.07*


*Clock* - 29.96, (31.30), (26.31), 30.53, 30.22 = *30.24* 
*mmagic* - (14.66), 8.94, (8.43), 9.13, 11.46 =* 9.84*
*pyraminx* - 14.27, 14.58, DNF, (11.34), (23.31) = *17.39*
*234* - *3:20.40* stupid 4x4.. 
*2345* - *5:50.83* which.. assuming my 234 times were similar to the 234 relay.. 2:30:xx ish 5x5


----------



## Edam (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeremy said:


> *Magic*
> 0.91,3.96,0.93,0.93,0.94
> avg *0.93*
> My best average



I take back what i said last week


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh wow ! Nice one Jeremy, that's an amazing average, WR standards ! Adam you certainly have some competition now. 

*2x2x2 :* 8.84, (9.58), 6.00, (5.69), 7.46 = *7.43*

*3x3x3 :* (32.33), 28.16, (25.58), 26.97, 27.69 = *27.61*
Tried yellow cross on the first one. Won't be doing that again. 

*4x4x4 :* 1:56.53 OP, 2:00.16 OP, (2:04.40) OP, (1:51.50) OP, 1:58.46 OP = *1:58.35*
Got my DX 4x4, it's amazing. This is a PB average, but check out the parity. How unlucky?

*5x5x5 :* 3:43.63, (3:31.61), (4:23.68), 3:43.47, 3:53.40 = *3:46.83*
PB single and average

*7x7x7 :* 14:05.98, 14:00.59, 16:22.22, (16:23.92), (13:56.03) = *14:49.60*
popped the first 4. 

*2x2x2 BLD :* 1:06.40, 49.50, DNF (1:08.83) = *49.50*

*3x3x3 BLD :* = DNF (4:50.40), 5:19.46, DNF (4:52.13) = *5:19.46*
first scramble was quite easy, but I forgot to twist a corner. 

*3x3x3 Match :* (1:26.93), (2:12.65), 1:35.84, 1:48.34, 1:51.03 = *1:45.07*
PB average. Improvement. 

*3x3x3 OH : * 1:45.40, (1:14.72), (2:03.06), 1:25.43, 1:38.46 = *1:36.43*

*2-3-4 relay : 2:24.63*
no parity PLL skip on 4x4, should have been faster. 

*2-3-4-5 relay : 7:25.80*
horrible. I lost interest halway through

*Pyraminx : * = (34.69), 12.55, (9.46), 30.41, 25.81 *22.92*
Inconsistency FTW. PB single. 

*Magic :* 2.53, (2.36), 2.72, (3.41), 2.83 = *2.69*
My first ever magic entry for the weekly comp

*Square-1 : *(2:31.28) P, 2:12.28 P, (1:03.80), 1:42.22, 1:46.81 = *1:53.27*
I will never be fast at this


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Oh wow ! Nice one Jeremy, that's an amazing average, WR standards ! Adam you certainly have some competition now.
> 
> I'll use this post for my weekly comp times, will update later when I get home.



Thx.
It's too bad that I can't get good result in Hong Kong Open 2 weeks ago.
By the way, I will be studying in UK this September. I hope I can attend some comp. in UK in the future.


----------



## prażeodym (Jul 30, 2009)

Square-1 (19.50) 17.59 17.09 18.62 (16.56) = 17.77
too slow
Magic 
Master Magic


----------



## Jude (Jul 30, 2009)

Square-1: (1:54.70 (P)), 32.12, (26.80), 33.70, 47.12 (P) = 37.65 --> _Good_

2x2x2: 5.09, (6.08), 5.80, 5.47, (4.19) = 5.45 --> _Bad_
will edit in the others later

3x3x3: 17.62, (19.66), 16.88, (15.47), 19.03 = *17.84* --> _Wheee, I think I'm finally consistently sub 20. These sort of times are normal for me now, and the 19.66 was a mess up (2 PLLs, and it was still sub 20!) _


----------



## Edmund (Jul 30, 2009)

2x2
4.90
5.36, (9.47), 4.02, 3.08, 5.33
Comment: Glad worst solves don't count. haha. That solve was epic fail. Whatever average. I am really not doing too much 2x2 lately. I know I should be.

OH
29.89
(27.37), 29.32, 29.87, (38.15), 30.46
Comment: PB average of 5. 

3x3
18.47
(16.16), 17.44, (23.88), 21.20, 16.76
Comment: Idk what happened on the third. And I guess a little bit of fail carried onto the 4th.

2-4


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2009)

*3x3x3 One-handed*: 23.10 19.80 24.84 24.14 23.84 = *23.69*
2-look OLL FTW!


----------



## John Lee (Jul 30, 2009)

2x2 8.87 (10.08) 8.94 (5.56) 9.13 = 8.98
3x3 (19.74) 18.77 18.11 18.36 (17.89) = 18.41i
4x4 1:31.59 1:28.51 (1:43.98) (1:20.66) 1:27.23 = 1:29.11
terrible average, don't know what happened
5x5...
2-3-4 Relay: 1:48.12
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:15.23
PyraMinx 15.16 (12.40) (16.97) 13.34 16.03 = 14.84


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 30, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 21.27, (27.27), 19.03, (18.64), 23.06 = *21.12*
(desperately trying to learn Ortega but not proficient yet - failing at my old method :fp)
*3x3x3:* 57.15+, (39.83), 46.89, (59.03), 52.99 = *52.34*
(oh dear! I should have had a warm up!)
*4x4x4:* 3:13.31, 2:46.88, (4:19.90), (2:35.59), 3:51.26 = *3:17.15*
*5x5x5:* 5:52.36, (4:42.86), (5:55.62), 5:24.92, 5:20.70 = *5:32.66*
*6x6x6:* 11:51.24, (9:22.55), 9:56.57, (12:04.83), 10:56.74 = *10:54.85*
*7x7x7:* (14:07.38), 15:44.92, (15:49.86), 14:43.45, 14:35.63 = *15:01.33*
*MegaMinx:* (4:49.14), 5:27.02, (6:50.51), 5:26.32, 5:57.22 = *5:36.85*
*PyraMinx:* 35.15, 27.53, (19.90), 28.75, (1:03.36) = *30.48*
( :fp )
*Magic:* 3.02, (5.64), (2.95), 3.12, 4.16 = *3.43*
(trying not to break it!)
*Clock:* 37.94, 40.81, 44.01, (33.90), (1:19.51) = *40.92*
(Amazing - I haven't felt this excited in ages! I'm liking the clock!)
*2-4 Relay:* *4:23.16*
*2-5 Relay:* *9:56.02*
3x3x3 MTS:
3x3x3 OH:
3x3x3 With Feet:


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.39*
12.71, 13.76, (13.95), (12.24), 13.70 

*3x3x3OH: 29.96*
29.53, 30.86, (32.14), (28.57), 29.48 
_comment: yay! my first sub30 in a looong time_

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
DNF DNF DNF

*4x4x4: 1:03.71*
(1:07.33), 1:04.37, 1:02.46, (59.11), 1:04.31 
_comment: woot, PB average  I guess this'll make up for the DNF average I had last competition..._

*5x5x5: 2:03.49*
2:10.10, 2:00.19, (2:14.28), 2:00.17, (1:56.79)

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:28.14*

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:45.92*

*square-1: 37.46*
39.44, 32.82, (42.38), (30.96), 40.13


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

*2x2:* DNS
*3x3:* DNS
*4x4:* DNS
*5x5:* DNS
*2-4 Relay:* DNS
*2-5 Relay:* DNS
*Pyraminx:* DNS


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 30, 2009)

*3x3*: (18.75), 17.03, 18.53, (16.08), 18.22 = *17.92*
Bad.
*2x2*: (5.11), 4.19, 4.88, 3.33, (3.25) =* 4.13*
Fine.
*OH*: 35.63, (35.27), 43.96, 40.97, (43.93) = *40.18*
Hah, huge fail.
*2x2 BLD*: 40.22, DNF, 34.68 = *34.68*
*3x3 BLD*: 3:37.53, DNF, 4:23.97= *3:37.53*
 Awesome! I might do the others later.
Edit: Wow, I wasn't expecting to get the last one, I thought for sure I did an R instead of R2 somewhere.


----------



## Escher (Jul 30, 2009)

2x2: 3.97, 5.32, 3.90, (2.49), (5.48) = 4.39
bleeeurgh. I hate new Eastsheens.

3x3: 12.71, 11.62, 11.56, (14.85), (11.04) = 11.96
Very pleasing  X-cross on last.

4x4: (53.57), 1:06.60, 1:03.99, (1:12.73), 58.32 = 1:02.97
2 good times, too inconsistent though :/

5x5: 

234 Relay: 1:22.10
4x4 was very good, 3x3 and 2x2 were really, really bad. I think something like 55-18-8. Completely not me 

2x2BLD: 34.89, 14.92+, DNF = 14.92

OH: 28.61, (24.60), 27.57, 24.64, (29.49) = 26.94
This was a very weird, but good, average. Managed to use R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 to solve 2 slots in solve 4 though


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 30, 2009)

3x3: 13.04, 13.40, (13.64), 12.68, (12.29) = 13.04
Last two kinda saved it.

2x2: (3.75), (6.17), 4.44, 5.48, 4.09 = 4.67
3.75 was OLL skip.

4x4: (1:01.76), (55.80), 1:00.02, 56.52, 59.38 = 58.64
Not bad.

5x5:

234: 1:06.31
Wow! 4-12-50 splits! That's... insane 

2345:

OH: 43.49, 37.12, (32.52), 35.16, (48.34) = 38.59
Wow, where did that come from?

Sq-1: 20.31, (21.73), (13.87), 17.97, 17.94 = 18.74
Parity on first two. Good


----------



## Jai (Jul 30, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.72, (5.15), 4.30, (1.75), 4.69 = *4.24*

*3x3:* 10.91, (12.81), 11.58, 11.90, (10.43) = *11.46*

*4x4:* 54.36, (53.11), (1:00.88), 58.83, 54.97 = *56.05*

*5x5:* 2:07.75, (2:13.77), 2:05.61, 1:55.68, (1:53.27) = *2:03.01*

*OH:* 20.03, (21.15), 17.81, 19.88, (16.65) = *19.24*

*234 Relay:* 1:08.58

*Pyraminx:* (4.08), (8.86), 7.33, 7.40, 6.90 = *7.21*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *32 moves*

Scramble: L2 R2 U R2 D U B2 D' L2 D' R2 B' U' R2 D' R2 F' D R D' U'

2x2x2: B U B' F' D2
2x2x3: R2 U2 B2 U'
3x cross: B R B2 U' B' U
4th pair: B2 D B'
OLL: L B L' B' D'
PLL: U2 B' L R' U2 L' R B' U2

I found this in less than half an hour. I would normally be very happy with this, but I'm disappointed because blah beat me so badly. Must have been nice getting that PLL skip; if mine had been a PLL skip, I would have beaten you by a move. 

But seriously, blah, very nice solve!!! I think your signature gives false implications; you're certainly not useless at fewest moves.


----------



## blah (Jul 30, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey
> 
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *32 moves*
> 
> ...



Actually, I had TWO PLL skips (the 29-mover too)  So I don't really consider this a lucky solve  I'm very happy with this solution because I had two sub-30 solutions AND two sub-20 skeletons, definitely happier with this than with my 24-mover 

All that aside, you seem to be back on track after those disastrous few weeks, Mike


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2009)

blah said:


> Actually, I had TWO PLL skips (the 29-mover too)  So I don't really consider this a lucky solve  I'm very happy with this solution because I had two sub-30 solutions AND two sub-20 skeletons, definitely happier with this than with my 24-mover


Yeah, I don't think it's so much a lucky solve. Although it does seem like a pretty easy scramble. And I think you have every right to be happy with it - it's a really good solve.



blah said:


> All that aside, you seem to be back on track after those disastrous few weeks, Mike


Eh, this is pretty typical for me. A few good weeks, and then a few bad weeks. Now I'm on a good streak. My bad streak will probably start at Nationals. 

By the way, am I the only one who's really excited at the prospects of a best of two format in a fewest moves event? US Nationals is going to have that, and I think it's really cool.


----------



## PeterV (Jul 31, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 9.51, 11.09, (12.43), (6.75), 10.36 = *10.41 avg.*
Comment: Not great.

3x3x3: 28.05, (26.53), (29.21), 27.64, 28.31 = *28.00 avg.*
Comment: Very nice average.

2-4 Relay: *3:36.54* (OP)
Comment: O.K.

Magic: 1.53, 1.99 (1.46), (3.51), 2.12 = *1.88 avg.*
Comment: Ughhh...gotta start practicing this again.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2009)

2x2: (4.97) 6.09 6.52 7.02 (7.69) = 6.54
3x3: 16.53 16.52 16.03 (15.78) (18.09) = 16.36
4x4: 1:21.83 1:22.91 1:22.06 (1:14.71) (1:31.11) = 1:22.27
5x5: (2:27.53) 2:07.40 2:04.05 2:01.83 (1:56.53) = 2:04.43
3x3 oh: (37.66) (28.44) 36.80 32.56 37.27 = 35.54
3x3 fm: 33 (see below)
2x2 - 4x4: 2:09.78
magic: (3.28) 1.69 3.27 (1.33) 1.78 = 2.25
master magic: 3.16 3.27 (2.93) 3.09 (3.83) = 3.17
clock: 17.34 (15.47) 18.86 (DNF) 17.46 = 17.89
megaminx: 1:58.16 (2:09.75) 2:06.83 2:08.47 (1:48.86) = 2:04.49
pyraminx: 10.91 8.65 (8.34) (13.09) 9.55 = 9.70

Fewest moves:
Scramble: L2 R2 U R2 D U B2 D' L2 D' R2 B' U' R2 D' R2 F' D R D' U' 
Solution: R2 B' L' B R2 B' L B2 U B' F' D2 R2 U2 B2 U' B R' U R2 U' B2 U' B' L' B L B L' B' L U B2 (33)
2x2x2: * B U B' F' D2 (5|5)
2x2x3: R2 U2 B2 U' (4|9)
F2L - 1 pair: B R' U R2 U' (5|14)
F2L: B2 U' B' (U) (3|17)
OLL: (U') L' B L B L' B' L U B2 (9|26)
Leaves corner 3-cycle, best insertion I found was *: R2 B' L' B R2 B' L B (7|33)

Mike: I see we had very similar solutions, though from the 2x2x3 I couldn't take my eyes off that connected pair and never tried to insert the other one first. (asking as someone who has never succeeded at getting a reasonably good edge 3-cycle insertion) Did you try to find an insertion instead of a PLL?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Mike: I see we had very similar solutions, though from the 2x2x3 I couldn't take my eyes off that connected pair and never tried to insert the other one first. (asking as someone who has never succeeded at getting a reasonably good edge 3-cycle insertion) Did you try to find an insertion instead of a PLL?



Pretty funny we had such a similar solution. I actually tried your approach to the F2L, I think, but I didn't find as good of an ending for it as you did. I probably just missed it - good thing, or I would probably have gotten stuck on it.

I spent about 10 minutes looking for an edge insertion. I could do the OLL either of two different ways (the mirror was also possible, so that gave me a different set of 3 edges (two were the same) to try), and I tried both sets. I went pretty quickly, so I might have missed something, but I didn't see anything good in either case, and I figured since there was no AUF in my PLL, it would take a pretty good insertion to beat it (9 moves is awfully good for PLL if the alternative is an edge insertion, as opposed to corners). So, I gave up and started looking for an alternative to the last couple of pairs of the F2L, but I never found anything.


----------



## ManasijV (Jul 31, 2009)

3x3:
(17.40), 16.83, 15.09, 15.32, (14.91)
Average : 15.75
My first sub 16. But unfortunately a lucky average.

3x3 OH:
34.97, 34.86, (29.66), (37.84), 35.97
Average : 35.27,
No!

3x3 BLD :
(2:54.89), 2:54.31, (2:29.65)
Best 2:29.65
Blindfold cubing after almost a month. Only wanted to get a finished cube so went really slow on the first one (Big mistake, Really Easy Scramble) But the last one was really good  No DNFs


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, 9 moves for a 3-edge cycle isn't that bad. I was really happy with my 3rd pair, and the fact that it gave a 4-mover for the last one was just nice.

Here's another approach:
2x2x2: B U B' F' D2 (5|5)
2x2x3: R2 B' U2 B' U' (5|10)
F2L: R B' R B2 R2 B' R (7|17)
but then I'm lost.


----------



## dbeyer (Jul 31, 2009)

4x4 BLD: 15:22.22

Forgot a wing letter pair, had to dwell on it.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 31, 2009)

dbeyer said:


> 4x4 BLD: 15:22.22
> 
> Forgot a wing letter pair, had to dwell on it.



Daniel Beyer!!! ;-)


----------



## stray (Jul 31, 2009)

FMC: DNF
The start 2x2 block (UFUDF2) take all my time.
Even with some insertion move, I find nothing below 35 moves, Upsetting about DNF. Maybe my luck is rest this week

TO blah:
Your 25 move solution is gorgeous! I never near this length in 1 hour limit.
And you also find so many nice ending about 30 moves,you may come to real competition, maybe the world record...

One more questions to FMC guys:
If usinig the same method or stratege, does the inverse scramble and the normal scramble mean the same difficulty to human? :confused: I never try the inverse for some reasons.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 31, 2009)

@Mike: I love getting 2 attempts for FMC. Last time that happened was in Poland where I got 37 and 33 (I was really into FMC then)

@Tim: 9 moves for an edge-3-cycle isn't good at all, especially if it doesn't cancel anything

@stray: Regular and inverse scramble are the same difficulty. They will have the same length optimal solution and even a lot of the scramble characteristics will be the same (oriented edges, corners, cycles, etc). I have no idea how to define "same difficulty to human" besides what I just said. (maybe connected pieces should be included?)


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2009)

stray said:


> One more questions to FMC guys:
> If usinig the same method or stratege, does the inverse scramble and the normal scramble mean the same difficulty to human? :confused: I never try the inverse for some reasons.


With more than a month's experience, I guess I now qualify as an "FMC guy"  I don't know the exact answer to your question, and I suspect there isn't a "correct answer" anyway.

You'd always get the same number of pre-made blocks from the inverse scramble as from the forward scramble. I think I've found a simple proof for this, but it may be flawed, but I haven't yet had a scramble whose inverse scramble has a different number of pre-made blocks, so...  Some stuff are just trivial, e.g. if an edge is solved in the forward scramble, then it has to be solved in the inverse scramble too, so you get a free inner square (Heise method) either way 

I always try both forward and inverse scrambles for about 2 to 3 minutes, sometimes even 5 minutes each when I get a hard scramble, and once I find a nice starting block with either scramble, I stick with that one and ditch the other. My standards are pretty low, a 3-move 1x2x2 (<--- no typo there) is considered a "nice starting block" for me already  Why do I do this? I don't know  Just habit I guess 

I think I haven't really answered your question, but the short answer would be: Maybe. I think the purpose of the inverse scramble is just to give yourself twice as many opportunities for a good start, that's the only advantage I see anyway, but then again, I have but little experience 



stray said:


> TO blah:
> Your 25 move solution is gorgeous! I never near this length in 1 hour limit.
> And you also find so many nice ending about 30 moves,you may come to real competition, maybe the world record...


Whoa whoa whoa! I've only been FMC-ing for a little over a month  It's called beginner's luck, my friend  AND, I think most of us would agree that this is a very easy scramble


----------



## stray (Jul 31, 2009)

blah said:


> I think I haven't really answered your question, but the short answer would be: Maybe. I think the purpose of the inverse scramble is just to give yourself twice as many opportunities for a good start, that's the only advantage I see anyway, but then again, I have but little experience






AvGalen said:


> @stray: Regular and inverse scramble are the same difficulty. They will have the same length optimal solution and even a lot of the scramble characteristics will be the same (oriented edges, corners, cycles, etc). I have no idea how to define "same difficulty to human" besides what I just said. (maybe connected pieces should be included?)



I know what you mean. The difficulty to the optimal solution is the same because same characteristics. 
But the 'difficulty ' of nice start block building is not the same, maybe one is more suited for human to start, but it does't mean it will lead to a good end, just give you more opportunity to using normal fmc method: nice start block
-> expand block -> LL. Am I right?:confused:


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2009)

stray said:


> I know what you mean. The difficulty to the optimal solution is the same because same characteristics.
> But the 'difficulty ' of nice start block building is not the same, maybe one is more suited for human to start, but it does't mean it will lead to a good end, just give you more opportunity to using normal fmc method: nice start block
> -> expand block -> LL. Am I right?:confused:


I believe so, that is, if I understood you correctly


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

*2x2:* (29.46) 21.79 17.68 (14.76) 15.90 = 18.46
*3x3:* 43.71 39.42 (30.40) 42.89 (43.93) = 42.01
*3x3 OH:* 01:22.32 01:18.56 (01:11.71) (01:33.90) 01:29.00 = 01:23.29

Yay 30.40 is a new pb surpassing the 33.50 i managed at New Zealand Champs. Average is a new pb aswell.

1:11.71 is also a new OH pb lol.


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 1, 2009)

*222*: 15.38 ; 16.98 ; (18.74) ; (8.02) ; 8.98 ==> *13.78*
_First three are very bad, PLL skip on the last two_

*333*: (40.26) ; 38.10 ; 35.70 ; 35.86 ; (30.26) ==> *36.55*
_:fp The last solve was good, anyway._

*333OH*: 1:32.10 ; (1:07.94) ; (1:49.90) ; 1.23.90 ; 1:28.46 ==> *1:28.15*

*333BLD*: 3:46.82 ; DNF ; DNF ==> *3:46.82*
_Good first solve. 2nd is off by 4 flipped edges and 4 corners. I think I was too fast on memo on the last 2._

*MultiBLD*: 1/2; 16:00.29 ==> *0 point*
_I'm SO STUPID! The first cube is off by two twisted corners because I saw "M" instead of "O" in the memo. :fp I had to correct this, and I didn't see anything.
0/2 last week, 1/2 this week, 2/2 next week?_


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 1, 2009)

Kev43 said:


> *MultiBLD*: 1/2; 16:00.29 ==> 1 point



1/2 = 0 points,


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 1, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Kev43 said:
> 
> 
> > *MultiBLD*: 1/2; 16:00.29 ==> 1 point
> ...


:fp
Of course.
Let's say I was very disappointed


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 1, 2009)

James-Dean Ludlow
2x2x2: 12.01 (14.28) 12.55 13.83 (10.05) *12.80avg*
3x3x3: (37.04) 27.99 36.14 (27.67) 33.24 *32.46avg* I can sub30 now, as long as i get a 2 look ll. Obviously, the slower times a 4 look.
4x4x4: 1.59.91(O) (2.01.81(OP)) 2.00.08 (P) 1.58.65 (1.56.47) *1.59.55avg* Clefferts came today. Sub 2avg!!! Even when I don't get parity, I still can't go any quicker???
5x5x5: 4.17.22 (3.29.63) 3.40.66 3.46.70 (4.24.00) *3.54.86avg* I bottled it on last solve.
6x6x6: (7.29.28) 7.32.11(OP) 7.33.25(O) (8.12.45(OP)) 7.55.81 *7.40.39avg*. 3 new PB singles and PB average.
7x7x7: 12.19.68 12.56.39 (11.56.01) (13.02.34) 12.59.07 *12.45.01avg* Bit more consistent.I think my edge look ahead is getting better. It took nearly 2mins to solve 3x3 in all solves. I wonder why I am so slow at this bit???
Magic: 3.00 (2.78) 3.02 2.99 (3.07) *3.00avg*
Clock: (22.72) (17.82) 19.61 18.35 22.30 *20.09avg* A week of practise with new method. Nearly 10 secs better than last week
2-4 Relay: 3.00.95 PARITY!!!! Still nearly 50secs better than last week.
2-5 Relay: 6.35.46. Very happy. Another PB.
3x3x3 MTS:(2.09.87) (2.59.80) 2.30.67 2.11.45 2.58.62 *2.33.58avg* I did them matching a 4x4 because I couldn't be bothered to go get another 3x3.
3x3x3 OH:
2x2x2 BLD: DNF (3.01.55) DNF (1.41.88) *3.05.60* I got a solve!!! I think that makes it 4 out of about 100. Good percentage!!! Lost my memory on 2nd solve so aborted nearly straight away.
Square1:(1.40.92) 54.69 (54.08) 1.07.55 1.39.50 *1.13.91avg*.Guess the parity solves???

_Will update accordingly._


----------



## Nuceria (Aug 1, 2009)

3x3: (27.85), 28.88, 33.56, (34.86), 31.12 - 31.25

new pb average, so close to sub 30 that it hurts


----------



## salshort (Aug 2, 2009)

2x2x2: 12.26, 11.30, 6.89, (5.37), (13.08)
Av = 10.15
3x3x3: 31.46, 31.32, 28.94, 35.75, 31.06
Av = 31.28
Magic: 2.05 (2.00) (3.52) 2.21 2.78
Av = 2.35
PyraMinx: 18.93, 16.03, 15.03, 11.53, 14.41
Av = 15.15
3x3x3 One Handed: 55.78, 1:10.78, (1:14.97), 1:12.84, (53.62)
Av = 1:06.47
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 4:48.88
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 9:49.88
4x4x4: (3:48.67), 3:28.10, 3:02.56, (2:33.13), 3:22.70
Av = 3:17.79
5x5x5: 4:42.68, 4:44.10, 4:45.72, (4:38.98), (5:12.89)
Av = 4:44.17
Very happy about 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 times, pb avs/singles all around!


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2009)

Mats, can you explain how the Multi Blind point system work? I don't understand it


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 2, 2009)

Ian said:


> Mats, can you explain how the Multi Blind point system work? I don't understand it



solved = +1 point
not solved = -1 point

So if you get 1/2, your point will be 1-1 = 0 points


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 2, 2009)

ardi4nto said:


> Ian said:
> 
> 
> > Mats, can you explain how the Multi Blind point system work? I don't understand it
> ...


And if you get less than 0, the result is DNF.


----------



## poorshooter (Aug 2, 2009)

3x3: (22.29) (30.94) 29.87 29.00 28.47
unbelievable new PB single!
4x4:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 8.94, 9.33, 9.08, 8.25, 11.56 = *9.12*
*3x3x3:* 27.40, 27.77, 31.88, 28.56, 22.27 = *27.91*
*4x4x4:* 1:32.31, 1:32.06 (P), 1:30.15, 1:30.55, 1:23.91 = *1:30.92*
Comment: Wow! This was awesome, but a large part of why was the almost total lack of parity.
*5x5x5:* 2:49.96, 2:37.40, 2:35.11, 2:52.40, 2:34.43 = *2:40.82*
*6x6x6:* 5:50.55 (OP), 5:43.31 (O), 5:19.91 (P), 5:48.28 (OP), 35:23.48 (17:32) = *5:47.38*
Comment: Terrible speedsolving. BLD was nice, though – a really comfortable, smooth, easy solve.
*7x7x7:* 8;55.33, 7:41.70, 8:00.86, 7:49.17, DNF (1:01:58.09, 26:18) = *8:15.12*
Comment: Once again, terrible speedsolving. I really need to practice big cubes hard before Nationals. The BLD solve had a BAD memory pause, but I eventually remembered and finished it. Unfortunately, I was off by 2 inner + centers.
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 50.40, 26.94 = *26.94*
Comment: The first one was stupid – it was so easy, but I did the wrong sticker.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:08.47), 2:17.30, 2:08.47 = *2:08.47*
Comment: First one was off by 2 edges flipped. I just now noticed while typing these in that the first and last times were the same!
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:05.43 (5:23), 9:07.16 (4:25), 9:02.61 (4:40) = *9:02.61*
Comment: Wow, that was consistent. I mismemorized half the edges on the first solve, and had to go back and rememorize them all – bad memorization time, but I made up for it on the execution.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (18:12.72, 8:54), 16:20.97 (9:30), DNF (18:08.14, 9:50) = *16:20.97*
Comment: I’m happy to get one, but I’m not happy with my accuracy. First one was off by 3 corners and 2 wings; third one was off by 3 centrals and 2 + centers.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/11 = 5 points, 57:01.35* (33:58 memorization)
Comment: Wow - a credible attempt! The second cube had 3 edges wrong because I memorized the wrong letter. The tenth cube had 2 corners twisted because I memorized the wrong direction to twist them. The eleventh cube had 4 corners wrong and 3 edges wrong; I think it was because the cube slipped in my hands while I was solving it. So my memorization held out perfectly! I had one several-minute-long pause where I couldn't remember a location for the corners of the fourth cube. It's really tough for me, but it IS possible for me to do 11 cubes!
*3x3x3 OH:* 47.13, 44.41, 48.69, 46.16, 51.88 = *47.33*
Comment: Nice.
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:59.03, 1:32.43, 1:24.94, 1:30.78, 1:29.03 = *1:30.75*
Comment: Wow – very nice again this week. The scrambles were a little lucky for me – some very easy OLL/PLL combinations and a couple of skipped F2L pairs. A pity they’re not doing feet at US Nationals – I’d actually have a chance to place at a non-BLD event.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:43.93, 1:47.25, 1:18.44, 1:09.47, 1:29.61 = *1:30.66*
*2-4 relay:* *2:38.90* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *5:10.16* (O)
*Magic:* 1.77, 1.84, 3.69, 1.78, 1.77 = *1.80*
*Master Magic:* 4.21, 3.78, 4.05, 3.90, 6.28 = *4.05*
*Clock:* 18.58, 18.55, 16.44, 22.69, 22.68 = *19.94*
*MegaMinx:* 3:14.18, 3:50.60, 2:49.54, 2:34.79, 2:35.39 = *2:53.04*
Comment: Nice to get sub-3 again.
*Pyraminx:* 16.47, 19.52, 17.93, 18.16, 47.72 = *18.54*
Comment: Sub-20 – very unusual for me. On the last solve, I kept messing up an algorithm.
*Square-1:* 48.80, 1:09.84 (P), 51.50, 41.59, 54.00 (P) = *51.43*
Comment: Third one was disappointing for such an easy scramble – I messed up the corners. I got a 35.25 on the second try.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *32 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 3, 2009)

*Mats B*
*2x2:* 23.36 21.81 20.96 35.66 18.77 = *22.04* pah
*3x3:* 52.83 53.56 45.36 60.47 50.06 = *52.15* ok
*4x4:* 3:53.36 3:19.09 4:17.31 3:10.77 3:08.03 = *3:27.74*
*5x5:* 14:11.11 15:05.26 14:14.85 dnf	14:37.89 = *14:39.33* bld algs
*2-4Rel: 4:51.52
2-5Rel: 13:47.12*

*2x2BLD:* 49.93 55.16 33.38 = *33.38* 
*3x3BLD:* dnf 2:44.55 dnf = *2:44.55* ok
*4x4BLD:* 13:07 dnf (12:58) dnf (13:12) = *13:07* ok
*5x5BLD:* dnf (24+) dnf (27+) dnf (30+) = *DNF*
No one was really close. 
*Multi:	5/6 = 4* time 51:57


----------



## tsaoenator (Aug 3, 2009)

Andy Tsao
4x4x4: (44.49 P, PLL skip), 47.20 P, (59.97 OP), 51.56 O, 56.16 O = 51.64


----------



## Kian (Aug 4, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2-* (8.66), 7.82, 6.66, (6.52), 7.41 *Average- 7.30*
*3x3x3-* (15.68) 19.39, (24.40), 19.32, 18.85 *Average- 19.19*
*4x4x4-* (1:23.78), 1:17.29, (1:11.23), 1:15.82, 1:20.59* Average- 1:17.90*
*5x5x5- *(2:00.77), (2:23.07), 2:03.28, 2:01.31, 2:06.06 *Average- 2:03.55*
*2-4 Relay- 1:47.15*
*2-5 Relay- 4:04.97*
*2x2x2 BLD-* 43.71, DNF, DNF *Best- 43.71*
*3x3x3-* BLD DNF, DNF, *DNF*
*3x3 OH- *49.99, 44.28, (53.09), 45.45, (31.01) *Average- 46.57*
*Magic-* 2.46, 2.33, (2.92), 2.23, (2.20) *Average- 2.34*
*Square-1-* (49.16), 1:00.58, 53.14,	53.60, (1:04.24) *Average- 55.77*


----------



## Hays (Aug 4, 2009)

Magic - (.93) .93 .96 (DNF) 1.21 = 1.03
Master Magic - 3.71 (3.19) 3.68 (3.93) 3.44 = 3.61


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2009)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. L2 R2 U R2 D U B2 D' L2 D' R2 B' U' R2 D' R2 F' D R D' U'

41 moves 

D R’ U F U B (6) 2x2x2
D F’ R F R F D’ (7) 2x2x3
R D R’ D2 R D R2 F’ R’ F (10) Finish F2L
y x F R’ F’ r U r U’ x’ y2 (7) OLL
U2 R’ U’ R U2 L’ U R’ U' L U’ (11) PLL

I think I found a 30 something solution while messing around, but couldn't find it. I'm such a noob at FMC.


----------



## blah (Aug 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 3x3x3 Fewest Moves
> 1. L2 R2 U R2 D U B2 D' L2 D' R2 B' U' R2 D' R2 F' D R D' U'
> 
> 41 moves
> ...


Yup  You'd wanna double check your OLL and PLL algorithms


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 4, 2009)

Alternate finish for Faz:

D R’ U F U B (6) 2x2x2
D F’ R F R F D’ (7) 2x2x3
R D R’ D2 R D R2 F' R2 F (10) Finish F2L
F' R' D R D R' D' R F (OLL)
F D2 F' D' F D2 B' D F' D' B D' (PLL)

Which cancels to: 

D R’ U F U B D F’ R F R F D’ R D R’ D2 R D R2 F' R D R D R' D' R F2 D2 F' D' F D2 B' D F' D' B D' (40)


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 5, 2009)

*2x2:* 7.52 6.36 8.43 (5.71) (9.83) = 7.44 This was pretty bad. I want a bright set for my 2x2. 
*3x3:* 20.16 (22.93) 21.26 (17.82) 20.79 = 20.73 That was the worst average I've had in a while.
*4x4:* 1:50.20 (1:38.76) (1:58.79) 1:53.32 1:40.79 = 1:48.10 Pretty good actually.
*5x5:* (3:21.01) 3:09.27 (2:55.24) 2:57.46 3:11.20 = 3:05.98 Terrible.
*Pyraminx:* (20.87) 20.40 16.66 (14.08) 18.02 = 18.36 I had some decent times.


----------



## vvtopkar (Aug 5, 2009)

Ved T:
5X5: 3:46.60, 3:38.69. (3:18.98), 3:31.05, (4:08.93) = 3:40.85
Not bad, this is my first attempt at a 5x5 avg (just started practicing 2 days ago  )


----------



## Lumej (Aug 5, 2009)

Lumej

2x2x2: 17.22 14.84 16.59 (14.27) (19.09) = 16.22
3x3x3: 29.40 (26.31) 33.19 (36.47) 28.28 = 30.29
2-3-4: 3:38.28
2-3-4-5: 9:49.50
Square-1: (3:26.55) 3:11.91 (57.52) 2:44.17 2:16.38 = 2:44.15
I learned the last algorithm today and therefore this is the first time I'm taking a square-1-average =)


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2009)

2x2x2
5.75, 6.40, 6.26, 6.39, 5.86 

Avg. 3/5 = 6.17

3x3x3

19.18, 20.53, 20.03, 15.97, 16.84

Avg. 3/5 = 18.68

I'm proud of both of these averages.


----------



## Ian (Aug 6, 2009)

4x4x4 = 1:26.55, 1:39.14, 1:41.97, 1:32.84, 1:44.30


----------



## liljthedude (Aug 6, 2009)

*2x2*
14.64, 16.61, 18.73, 17.09, 11.30 = 16.11
OLL sk PLL sk...........PLL sk PLL sk
Haha...

*3x3*
51.30, 47.17, 54.67, 1:04.62+, 45.02 = 51.05
Very bad for me...

*3x3 OH*
2:44.53, 4:27.03, 2:13.52, 3:15.77, 2:10.53 = 2:44.61
Good..for me..haha I just recently tried to get better.


I should be able to do big cubes next week.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 6, 2009)

*2x2:* 2.69, 4.76, 2.96, 1.65, 3.16 = *2.94*
Some solutions (highlight)

first: U R U R y2 R2 U' R2' U2 y R2 U' R2' U
third: z B U2 R' U R / U' L' U R' U2 L U' R U
fourth: y2 z' U' R2' F R F' U (this is a different optimal solution, note that it has a smaller QTM )
fifth: z2 y F' R U R U' R2' / R2 U' R2' U2 y R2 U' R2'
SS makes my life wonderful 


*3x3:* 12.03, 20.97, 15.65, 13.59, 13.41 = *14.22*
*2x2BLD:* DNF, DNF, 31.96 = *31.96*
*3x3BLD:* 2:14.11, DNF, DNF = *2:14.11*
*4x4BLD:** DNF*
I should stop this. So bad.
*3x3Multi:* 0/2 (13:20.34) = *0 points*
stupid stupid recall mistakes. Off by 2 flipped edges on one and 3 edge cycle on the other.
*clock:* 6.18, 7.53, 6.00, 6.77, 7.97 = *6.83*
Nice scrambles.
*mega:* 1:58.33, 2:08.91, 2:15.03, 2:27.25, 2:06.52 = *2:10.15*
*pyra:* 9.28, 9.83, 13.13, 9.81, 8.80 = *9.64*
*sq1:* 17.93 P, 23.71 P, 11.03, 16.94 P, 17.13 = *17.33*
yay!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 6, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> *2x2:* 2.69, 4.76, 2.96, 1.65, 3.16 = *2.94*
> Some solutions (highlight)
> 
> first: U R U R y2 R2 U' R2' U2 y R2 U' R2' U
> ...



Woot!
Respect! Sub-3 average must feel great! =)


----------



## mande (Aug 6, 2009)

3x3: (23.88), 20.57, 22.97, (19.35), 20.84 = 21.46
Comment: OK, at least I got one sub 20.

3x3 MultiBLD:
1/2: 9:21:99 = 0 points.
Comments: It was 9:21:xx, I forgot the number of centiseconds. Not a good result for me.

I also got a 37 move solution for FMC, but I can't find my solution now.


----------



## Escher (Aug 6, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> *2x2:* 2.69, 4.76, 2.96, 1.65, 3.16 = *2.94*
> Some solutions (highlight)
> 
> first: U R U R y2 R2 U' R2' U2 y R2 U' R2' U
> ...


WTH. 

I'm totally learning SS after I've finished EG, that's awesome.
Kudos.


----------



## léo42 (Aug 6, 2009)

*2x2:* 10.15, 12.06, (12.87), (8.54), 12.37 = *11.53*
Very bad avg. I'm habitually sub9.
*3x3:* 29.23, 32.99, 28.69, 28.38, 30.12 = *29.35*
*4x4:* (2:41.60) (OP), (2:12.65), 2:22.79 (O), 2:15.76 (P), 2:20.50 (OP) = *2:19.68*
Not very lucky...
*5x5:* (4:16.48), 4:05.76, (3:56.40), 4:02.92, 4:09.66 = *4:06.11*
First 5x5 avg. 
*2-4: 4:11.35*
Double parity on 4x4
*2-5: 7:42.75*
*OH:* 1:11.45, (1:14.74), (49.27) (OLL skip), 1:01.94, 1:05.68 = *1:06.36*
Third is PB
*Megaminx:* (02:43.62), 03:00.08, 02:51.14	, (03:21.48) (POP), 02:59.69 = *02:56,97*
I hate pops on megaminx.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 6, 2009)

Rowan, cut to the chase and just learn how to solve every position optimally.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 6, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> *2x2:* 2.69, 4.76, 2.96, 1.65, 3.16 = *2.94*
> Some solutions (highlight)
> 
> first: U R U R y2 R2 U' R2' U2 y R2 U' R2' U
> ...


SS, do you just use the CLS algs, or are there shorter ones for 2x2 that you use. Could you link me please?


----------



## blah (Aug 6, 2009)

Edmund said:


> SS, do you just use the CLS algs, or are there shorter ones for 2x2 that you use. Could you link me please?


CLS algs are WAY TOO LONG for the 2x2x2. Try some out on your own and you'll see what I mean


----------



## Edmund (Aug 6, 2009)

blah said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > SS, do you just use the CLS algs, or are there shorter ones for 2x2 that you use. Could you link me please?
> ...



If so I'll take your word for it. Do you know the average move count difference in the algs? Oh and Thanks for the warning, I was about to start.


----------



## Escher (Aug 6, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Rowan, cut to the chase and just learn how to solve every position optimally.



To be honest, if I knew all of EG, OFOTA and SS it wouldn't be hard to work out a sub 11 move solve for pretty much every position... 4-5 tps on 2x2 isn't very hard either


----------



## blah (Aug 6, 2009)

Edmund said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...


The only 2 people in the world known to know full CLS: Lucas Garron, edd5190.
The 3 founders of SS: Erik, Swordsman Kirby, watermelon.

They're ALL on this forum, ask THEM


----------



## Kev43 (Aug 6, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> *3x3Multi:* 0/2 (13:20.34) = *0 points*
> stupid stupid recall mistakes. Off by 2 flipped edges on one and 3 edge cycle on the other.


0/2 = DNF, not 0


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2009)

2x2x2: 7.28 7.68 7.93 10.63 7.18
3x3x3: 23.53 28.93 25.84 19.59 17.31
4x4x4: 1:15.21 1:27.13 1:38.81 1:18.78 1:10.91
5x5x5: 2:13.27 2:11.44 2:17.25 2:15.47 2:11.61
6x6x6: 4:24.86 4:32.56 4:27.30 4:18.72 4:45.08
7x7x7: 7:16.36 6:38.33 7:26.52 7:26.63 6:57.16
222bf: DNF DNF 1:08.53
333bf: 4:42.06 DNF 6:51.56
3330h: 36.03 39.53 59.08 52.63 48.75
333mts: 1:44.16 59.09 1:25.78 1:09.83 1:18.94
234: 1:53.58
2345: 4:38.21
magic: 2.52 1.91 1.75 2.08 2.38
mmagic: 4.63 5.38 6.00 5.18 5.02
clock: 19.44 20.36 18.55 16.81 17.09
mminx: 2:32.18 3:22.43 3:03.02 3:16.93 3:03.80
pminx: 11.72 18.63 19.40 10.88 13.25
sq1: 1:21.47 1:01.91 47.74 1:12.58 1:14.97


----------



## guusrs (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi,

I'm back from a long holiday.
Picked up the cube again.

FMC: R2 F D2 B' R2 L2 B2 U' F' U2 R D R' D' R2 U' B U B' U' D B2 R B2 R' B2 D' R' U R D' (31)

explanation:
turn prescramble move D' to understand:
Siamese 2x2x2: R2 F D2 B' R2 L2 B2 U' F' U2 (10)
F2L: R D R' D' R2 U' B U B' (19)
LL: U' D B2 R B2 R' B2 D' R' U R (30)
premove correction: D' (31)

Congratz Blah with your very nice 25-mover.
This is a good example of a scramble for the which the inverse is much easier.
My biggest mistake was not having a look at it.
Gus


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 7, 2009)

*Results week 31*

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.94 Vault312
 4.13 Yalow
 4.24 Jai
 4.40 Escher
 4.43 fazrulz
 4.67 MTGjumper
 4.90 Edmund
 5.45 Jude
 6.17 IamWEB
 6.54 Tim Reynolds
 6.68 Jeremy
 7.30 Kian
 7.43 cookingfat
 7.44 JTW2007
 7.63 AvGalen
 7.67 Yes, We Can!
 8.98 John Lee
 9.12 Mike Hughey
 10.15 salshort
 10.32 PeterV
 11.53 léo42
 12.80 jamesdeanludlow
 16.11 liljthedude
 16.22 Lumej
 18.46 Inf3rn0
 21.12 msemtd
 21.92 Edam
 22.04 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(33)

 11.46 Jai
 11.96 Escher
 12.63 fazrulz
 13.04 MTGjumper
 13.39 Sa967St
 14.22 Vault312
 15.75 ManasijV
 16.36 Tim Reynolds
 17.84 Jude
 17.93 Yalow
 18.41 John Lee
 18.47 Edmund
 18.68 IamWEB
 19.15 Yes, We Can!
 19.19 Kian
 20.74 JTW2007
 21.46 mande
 21.63 Jeremy
 21.80 Edam
 22.99 AvGalen
 27.61 cookingfat
 27.91 Mike Hughey
 28.00 PeterV
 29.11 poorshooter
 29.35 léo42
 30.29 Lumej
 31.19 Nuceria
 31.28 salshort
 32.46 jamesdeanludlow
 42.01 Inf3rn0
 51.05 liljthedude
 52.15 MatsBergsten
 52.34 msemtd
*4x4x4*(22)

 51.64 tsaoenator
 53.44 fazrulz
 56.05 Jai
 58.64 MTGjumper
 1:02.97 Escher
 1:03.71 Sa967St
 1:17.90 Kian
 1:20.37 AvGalen
 1:22.27 Tim Reynolds
 1:26.61 Jeremy
 1:29.11 John Lee
 1:30.92 Mike Hughey
 1:36.20 Yes, We Can!
 1:37.98 Ian
 1:48.10 JTW2007
 1:58.38 cookingfat
 1:59.55 jamesdeanludlow
 2:17.85 Edam
 2:19.68 léo42
 3:17.15 msemtd
 3:17.79 salshort
 3:27.74 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:35.26 fazrulz
 2:03.01 Jai
 2:03.49 Sa967St
 2:03.55 Kian
 2:04.43 Tim Reynolds
 2:13.45 AvGalen
 2:32.25 Yes, We Can!
 2:40.82 Mike Hughey
 3:02.48 Edam
 3:05.98 JTW2007
 3:38.78 vvtopkar
 3:46.83 cookingfat
 3:54.86 jamesdeanludlow
 4:06.11 léo42
 4:44.17 salshort
 5:32.66 msemtd
14:39.33 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:17.40 fazrulz
 4:28.24 AvGalen
 5:47.38 Mike Hughey
 7:40.39 jamesdeanludlow
10:54.85 msemtd
*7x7x7*(7)

 5:43.91 fazrulz
 7:13.35 AvGalen
 8:01.72 Mike Hughey
12:45.05 jamesdeanludlow
14:49.60 cookingfat
15:01.33 msemtd
 DNF Edam
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 19.24 Jai
 23.69 blah
 25.02 fazrulz
 26.94 Escher
 29.88 Edmund
 29.96 Sa967St
 35.27 ManasijV
 35.54 Tim Reynolds
 38.59 MTGjumper
 40.18 Yalow
 46.57 Kian
 46.97 AvGalen
 47.33 Mike Hughey
 52.33 Yes, We Can!
 1:01.65 Edam
 1:06.36 léo42
 1:06.47 salshort
 1:23.29 Inf3rn0
 1:28.15 Kev43
 1:36.43 cookingfat
 2:44.61 liljthedude
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:30.75 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 14.47 fazrulz
 14.92 Escher
 26.94 Mike Hughey
 31.96 Vault312
 33.38 MatsBergsten
 34.68 Yalow
 43.71 Kian
 49.50 cookingfat
 1:08.53 AvGalen
 3:05.60 jamesdeanludlow
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 2:08.47 Mike Hughey
 2:14.11 Vault312
 2:29.65 ManasijV
 2:44.55 MatsBergsten
 3:37.53 Yalow
 3:46.82 Kev43
 4:42.06 AvGalen
 5:19.46 cookingfat
 DNF Kian
 DNF Sa967St
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 9:02.61 Mike Hughey
13:07.00 MatsBergsten
15:22.22 dbeyer
 DNF Vault312
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

16:20.97 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

8/11 Mike Hughey
5/6 MatsBergsten
1/2 mande
1/2 Kev43
0/2 Vault312
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:18.18 AvGalen
 1:30.66 Mike Hughey
 1:45.07 cookingfat
 2:33.58 jamesdeanludlow
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 1:06.31 MTGjumper
 1:08.40 fazrulz
 1:08.58 Jai
 1:22.10 Escher
 1:28.14 Sa967St
 1:47.15 Kian
 1:48.12 John Lee
 1:53.51 Jeremy
 1:53.58 AvGalen
 2:09.78 Tim Reynolds
 2:24.63 cookingfat
 2:38.90 Mike Hughey
 3:00.95 jamesdeanludlow
 3:20.40 Edam
 3:36.54 PeterV
 3:38.28 Lumej
 4:11.35 léo42
 4:23.16 msemtd
 4:48.88 salshort
 4:51.52 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:51.93 fazrulz
 3:45.92 Sa967St
 4:04.97 Kian
 4:15.23 John Lee
 4:38.21 AvGalen
 5:10.16 Mike Hughey
 5:50.83 Edam
 6:35.46 jamesdeanludlow
 7:25.80 cookingfat
 7:42.75 léo42
 9:49.50 Lumej
 9:49.88 salshort
 9:56.02 msemtd
13:47.12 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(13)

 0.93 Jeremy
 1.03 Hays
 1.07 Edam
 1.68 fazrulz
 1.80 Mike Hughey
 1.88 PeterV
 2.12 AvGalen
 2.25 Tim Reynolds
 2.34 Kian
 2.35 salshort
 2.69 cookingfat
 3.00 jamesdeanludlow
 3.43 msemtd
*Master Magic*(5)

 3.17 Tim Reynolds
 3.61 Hays
 4.05 Mike Hughey
 5.19 AvGalen
 9.84 Edam
*Clock*(7)

 6.83 Vault312
 17.89 Tim Reynolds
 18.36 AvGalen
 19.94 Mike Hughey
 20.09 jamesdeanludlow
 30.24 Edam
 40.92 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(12)

 7.21 Jai
 9.64 Vault312
 9.70 Tim Reynolds
 12.88 Yes, We Can!
 14.53 AvGalen
 14.84 John Lee
 15.16 salshort
 17.39 Edam
 18.36 JTW2007
 18.54 Mike Hughey
 22.92 cookingfat
 30.48 msemtd
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:34.06 fazrulz
 2:04.49 Tim Reynolds
 2:10.15 Vault312
 2:53.04 Mike Hughey
 2:56.97 léo42
 3:07.92 AvGalen
 5:36.85 msemtd
*Square-1*(13)

 17.33 Vault312
 17.77 prażeodym
 18.74 MTGjumper
 30.68 fazrulz
 37.46 Sa967St
 37.65 Jude
 51.43 Mike Hughey
 55.77 Kian
 1:09.82 AvGalen
 1:13.91 jamesdeanludlow
 1:53.77 cookingfat
 2:44.15 Lumej
 5:04.58 Yes, We Can!
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

25 blah
31 guusrs
32 Mike Hughey
33 Tim Reynolds
41 fazrulz
DNF  stray

*Contest results*

254 fazrulz
251 Mike Hughey
198 AvGalen
173 Tim Reynolds
168 Jai
156 Kian
146 Sa967St
146 Vault312
137 Escher
135 MTGjumper
128 cookingfat
109 Edam
101 jamesdeanludlow
96 Yes, We Can!
95 John Lee
91 Yalow
85 Jeremy
82 MatsBergsten
70 Edmund
70 léo42
69 JTW2007
67 salshort
63 Jude
62 msemtd
62 ManasijV
46 IamWEB
42 PeterV
40 blah
38 Lumej
26 tsaoenator
26 mande
22 Kev43
21 Inf3rn0
19 liljthedude
18 Hays
16 prażeodym
15 guusrs
13 Ian
13 poorshooter
12 vvtopkar
11 stray
10 Nuceria
9 dbeyer


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2009)

Sometimes there is _quite_ a big difference between 1st and 2nd place



> *Clock*(7)
> 
> 6.83 Vault312
> 17.89 Tim Reynolds
> 18.36 AvGalen


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 7, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> *3x3x3*
> *1. *B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 D R' F D' U' B2 D' B' F' R' F R'
> *2. *R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D' R' D B' D U L2 F' U' L'
> *3. *U2 L2 D' F2 D2 U F2 L2 U' R U' L' B' U B2 D L F' D' F' D
> ...



Just thought I'd tell you guys. I just got a new PB on that scramble. 14.66 seconds. Full step


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 7, 2009)

WTF?!?!?! I'm 7th at 5x5?! That makes me happy 
And I'm 4th at Pyra, where I totally suck at xD


----------



## Hays (Aug 7, 2009)

I didn't DNF the magic average, it was a 1.03.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 7, 2009)

Hays said:


> I didn't DNF the magic average, it was a 1.03.



Sorry.
You most certainly did not as I can see. Corrected now.

The result program cannot read .93, you have to enter 0.93.
I'll see if it is easy to change/correct that. It is only in Magic (and possibly 2x2 then) 
that this is relevant.


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 8, 2009)

There has been a big mistake.
These are the BLD times I have posted.

3x3 BLD :
(2:54.89), 2:54.31, (2:29.65)

It says 1:38:00  Please correct it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 8, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> There has been a big mistake.
> These are the BLD times I have posted.
> 
> 3x3 BLD :
> ...



Hmmm. I could not understand this bug (as we have seen, this program will never be free of bugs ). 
But I realize now what has happened. Parentheses are handled different in events with *best of three* 
as opposed to *average of five*. In blind events (best of three) *times in parentheses are ignored. *
So the program continues to look at the next lines and finds 1:38 (which happened to be the calendar time 
of your post ) and uses it as your 3x3x3 BLD time! Funny

So next time, please remove your parentheses, they are usually used in blind events to mark memorization times. Like this, perhaps:
3x3 BLD : 2:54.89, 2:54.31, 2:29.65
or 
3x3 BLD : 2:54.89, 2:54.31, 2:29.65 = 2:29.65

But I'll try to put a warning in my program for this. Sorry!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 8, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Sometimes there is _quite_ a big difference between 1st and 2nd place
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm am fairly certain I have won by a larger margin/ratio in the past (8 vs 25 or something like that).

I'm am actually most surprised/pleased by my 3BLD results. I did all BLD events in one night, and after that terrible 4BLD and 0/2 I wasn't expecting anything good. Then I got a 2:14 and was less than 6 seconds away from beating Mike and winning! I didn't actually DNF the last 2 scrambles, I looked at them and just stopped the timer because they didn't look easy enough to beat 2:14 .

And I beat Piotr in sq-1 .


----------



## mande (Aug 9, 2009)

Umm...looking back, I feel I should be 3rd at multiBLD


----------



## blah (Aug 9, 2009)

Ooh, just saw the results. And Guus is back! 

It's not everyday one can claim to have beaten THE Guus Razoux-Schultz by a grand total of *6* moves  No offense Guus, just me being happy


----------

